# Three Horseshoes Inn, Devon. July '08.



## Foxylady (Jul 14, 2008)

This was the second of two explores on a very long walk.  

I haven't been able to find anything about this pub; it's age or if the building is listed. I suspect it must be because it's very old...a typical old Devon pub. I know it's been empty for quite a few years (not sure when it closed) but it's a difficult place to get to without transport. Situated on the A3052, a very busy road to Exeter, it's near to Branscombe.

Derelict car park. 







The front of the pub.






The place where the horseshoes used to be can be seen to the right of the window.











Larger horseshoes are at the top of the building. One has disappeared and the other two are overgrown by the Virginia Creeper.






Looking through the porch.











Going through the garden and around to the side of the building.






Strange triangular window bays. There was a door at the end but no access.






Cute little funky lantern.











More to follow.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 14, 2008)

Round the other side of the building and to the rear.




































And to the rear of the, um...rear...this gorgeous old house, also empty. 











And there's more.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 14, 2008)

And to the rear of that was a whole load of interesting stuff.






Some sort of trundly thing. 






An old lamp.






A devon cream teas sign.  






And some gorgeous wrought ironwork things.






Chairs stacked outside what may have been a function room.











And despite being terrified of heights, I thought I'd better make the most of my visit by going up the wooden stairs to the roof. The steps were a bit spongey so I only went as far as the top of the first flight. 











I really enjoyed having a good look around here. I could have stayed longer but I had a very long walk back, going by another route and hoping to take in another explore or two on the way. As it happened, after walking about 9 or 10 miles I limped into the village of Beer and saw a bus coming around the corner...so I flagged it down and went back home! 

Cheers


----------



## Neosea (Jul 14, 2008)

You had quite a day. That is a strange turret on the back of that pub. Good explore, great photo's


----------



## MD (Jul 14, 2008)

nice shots foxy i do like an old pub!
i like the audi too


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 15, 2008)

The trundly thing looks like an old rotovator.I guess the turret is probably a stair turret,fairly common on old buildings in Somerset but I dunno about Devon.


----------



## King Al (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice one foxy, like the curains in the pub and the audi is a pritty strange find, it doesn't look in to bad nic from the pic.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 15, 2008)

Ta for your comments chaps. 
Oldscrote, thanks for your comments re the trundle.  I wondered if it was some sort of lawnmower type thing but your identification makes more sense. I've seen the odd turret in Devon, but usually on a neo-gothic kind of house, not on one like that before. I haven't had chance to check it out yet, but I'm guessing that the house may have been built in the 1930's to 50's as an addition to the much older pub building.
Matt & Al, the audi looked in quite good shape from a distance, but when you get up close there's a fair bit of mold in the windows and some rust, plus no hub caps. 
Neosea...twas quite a day! I've got some more exploring days planned with not so much walking involved, which is just as well as I've got to learn to walk again first!  
Cheers


----------



## dirtyfanmail (Jul 16, 2008)

oldscrote said:


> The trundly thing looks like an old rotovator.I guess the turret is probably a stair turret,fairly common on old buildings in Somerset but I dunno about Devon.




the trundly thing is a rotovator - my dad has near enough the same one in his garage.

really good photos.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 16, 2008)

I like this, love the building, and love the round part at the back of the place. 

Very nice find, and good pics,

 Sal

ps. was there anything left of the Adventure Playground? hehe, yep, saw the sign for it.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 16, 2008)

Cheers dfm and Sal. Sal, for some reason it didn't even occur to me to look for the adventure playground, but I did tour all around the site and there was nothing like it there. To the side of the Inn there's a new build house and a couple of bungalows to the rear so any of those could be on the part once used for it.


----------



## tonyque2 (Jul 16, 2008)

Had no idea this place was so extensive. From the front it is now looking so derelict but venture round the back and things look a lot better. Love that old house too. Excellent photos Foxy - very interesting. Hell of a walk for you though !!! but well worth it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 17, 2008)

tonyque2 said:


> Had no idea this place was so extensive. From the front it is now looking so derelict but venture round the back and things look a lot better. Love that old house too. Excellent photos Foxy - very interesting. Hell of a walk for you though !!! but well worth it. Thanks for sharing



Cheers, Tony.  I didn't realise myself either...it's been a good 20-odd years or more since I actually went there for an evening with some friends. I honestly didn't expect much, and was just taking a look at it to tie up a loose end on my exploring list, as it were!  I'm still recovering from the walk, btw!  The Inn is still listed on the bus timetable for the Axe Valley bus, although there's no actual bus stop there. I didn't think I'd want to go again, but it's grabbed me so I might do at some point.


----------



## Random (Jul 18, 2008)

Wo, that's really nice. I can't believe it hasn't been redeveloped.

I'd agree, definitely a rotorvator.

PS, at the risk of being an anorak, was it an Audi Quattro?


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheers Random.  Sorry but I've no idea about the car...I know absolutely nothing about them and can't even drive!  Don't worry about being an anorak though, as I'm an, um...closet bird watcher.


----------

